# Texas Coastal Kayak - Christmas Bay Reds



## "Sting Ray" Steve (Oct 12, 2010)

Greetings Fisherman,

This week we took advantage of the light winds and clearing water and fished the Western end of the Galveston Bay system in Christmas Bay.

Our main area of focus was targeting schools of Trout and Reds working the Churchill Bayou area. Our fishing started out slow but as the incoming tide started to pick up so did the bite. We caught four slot Reds in the 22-26 inch range and several keeper trout. Baits of choice were white soft plastics fished with quarter ounce lead heads. A slow retrieve working the bayou mouths and points yielded the most success. We wade fished and also fished from our kayaks. 

Christmas Bay is a really neat area of Galveston Bay for kayak fishing so if you don't know it, be sure to put it on top of your list as an excellent fishing location.

The fishing weather looks good for the entire weekend and week ahead. Should you have some time to get away from the stress of the big city, just give us a call and we will help you plan a get away on the water so you can slow down and enjoy some excellent fishing time on the water. 

Our goal is to make sure you have a great time kayak fishing either by yourself, with a freind or family member. We provide top quality fishing kayaks and fishing gear in order to ensure a safe, fun and productive fishing experience. 

Tight Lines!

George Young and the Texas Coastal Kayak Team
Tel: 713-501-0636
www.texascoastalkayak.com


----------

